# Sulcata Hatchling



## Tom (Jan 20, 2010)

I'm ready to buy a new Sulcata hatchling. Does anyone know of a breeder looking to sell near Los Angeles? I need a breeder who knows about the humidity for hatchlings thing and has kept them humid since hatching. I found a really nice guy in the Simi-Valley area, but his are a few weeks old, on rabbit pellets and normal room humidity. I don't mind waiting a few weeks if someone has got eggs due to hatch.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 20, 2010)

I'm not sure where she lives, but we had a young lady here on the forum a couple months ago who was raising sulcatas, including some albino babies. I'll do a search and see if I can remember her user name.


----------



## Tom (Jan 21, 2010)

emysemys said:


> I'm not sure where she lives, but we had a young lady here on the forum a couple months ago who was raising sulcatas, including some albino babies. I'll do a search and see if I can remember her user name.



Thank you, Yvonne.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 21, 2010)

Sorry, I couldn't find her. But Tyler of Blue Beast Reptiles (a sponsor of the forum and also a member) sells baby sulcatas. He's not in SoCal, but I believe he's in Arizona.

http://tortoiseforum.org/user-1028.html


----------



## Candy (Jan 21, 2010)

Tyler Stewart sells them. I just bought Ruby from him. He's in Las Vegas. Here's his address.

http://www.bluebeastreptile.com/


----------



## kbaker (Jan 22, 2010)

Roachman26 said:


> I'm ready to buy a new Sulcata hatchling. Does anyone know of a breeder looking to sell near Los Angeles? I need a breeder who knows about the humidity for hatchlings thing and has kept them humid since hatching. I found a really nice guy in the Simi-Valley area, but his are a few weeks old, on rabbit pellets and normal room humidity. I don't mind waiting a few weeks if someone has got eggs due to hatch.



I have never bought from this breeder, but I have never heard anything bad about them either. They have been around for awhile and have put a lot of time & money into their tortoises. And over the years their tortoises (pictures I have seen) have appeared better for it. I would consider them.

http://www.180shell.com/tortsturtlesforsale.htm


----------



## Tom (Jan 23, 2010)

Candy said:


> Tyler Stewart sells them. I just bought Ruby from him. He's in Las Vegas. Here's his address.
> 
> http://www.bluebeastreptile.com/



Thanks Candy. I've e-mailed Tyler.



kbaker said:


> Roachman26 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm ready to buy a new Sulcata hatchling. Does anyone know of a breeder looking to sell near Los Angeles? I need a breeder who knows about the humidity for hatchlings thing and has kept them humid since hatching. I found a really nice guy in the Simi-Valley area, but his are a few weeks old, on rabbit pellets and normal room humidity. I don't mind waiting a few weeks if someone has got eggs due to hatch.
> ...



Thanks kbaker. I've e-mailed these guys. They are pretty close to me, so hopefully this will work out. I'll post for everyone either way.


----------



## Tom (Jan 26, 2010)

kbaker said:


> Roachman26 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm ready to buy a new Sulcata hatchling. Does anyone know of a breeder looking to sell near Los Angeles? I need a breeder who knows about the humidity for hatchlings thing and has kept them humid since hatching. I found a really nice guy in the Simi-Valley area, but his are a few weeks old, on rabbit pellets and normal room humidity. I don't mind waiting a few weeks if someone has got eggs due to hatch.
> ...



I e-mailed these guys (that's the only contact info on the site) and haven't heard back. Anybody know if they are still in business? Anyone got a phone number?


----------



## kbaker (Jan 27, 2010)

Roachman26 said:


> kbaker said:
> 
> 
> > Roachman26 said:
> ...



They do place ads on kingsnake posted by Linda. I thought I saw one last week, but I could not find anything this morning. I am sure they are still in business. Their website has been worked on in the last couple of weeks. It could be a computer problem or a personal issue that came up...who knows?


----------

